# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  How much does Costco Opticians make?

## genzcop

anyone know how much does costco optician makes? i think it's a pretty good place to work considering there are less troubleshooting to deal with.

----------


## Fezz

I say none of us make enough for what we have to deal with.

But, I think they pay rather well. I have heard that from a few Opticians. There was a real good thread about that a while back. I will try to dig it up for you.


It may have been this one:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/show...ghlight=costco

----------


## Fezz

You can try to contact a fellow Optiboarder=Nettie. She has worked for them, has managed for them, and has a very good take on them. Maybe PM her for specifics!

----------


## karen

In California you have to be ABO and NCLE to work there so I imagine that makes the pay a bit better.

----------


## optical24/7

> anyone know how much does costco optician makes? i think it's a pretty good place to work considering there are less troubleshooting to deal with.


I've also heard they pay above avg. But what makes you think they have less trouble shooting? If you're dispensing lenses, you're gonna be doing _some!_

----------


## Chris Ryser

Costco pay very good salary to all emplyees. I don't know about opticians but know of a 23 year old women who makes $ 40,000 a year turning hot dogs at the food counter.

----------


## LandLord

Around here, the managing optician makes about $90,000 and the staff opticians make about $65,000.

----------


## genzcop

wow...$90.000 that's far better than optometrists with 8 years of schooling.

----------


## Jacqui

> Around here, the managing optician makes about $90,000 and the staff opticians make about $65,000.


WOW !!! Maybe I'll move back to Canada. :D

----------


## LandLord

> wow...$90.000 that's far better than optometrists with 8 years of schooling.


There is something wrong if an optometrist is making far less than 90K.

----------


## chip anderson

Don't get too excited, I think the Cannadians have some sort of laws about the opticians have to know what they are doing.:D

----------


## LandLord

You don't have to know what you're doing.  You just have to take a 6 month course in BC. (just kidding tmorse.)

You just have to pay your $800 a year to the College of Regulated Opticians Of Kanada.  Otherwise known as the CROOK office.

----------


## Jacqui

> You don't have to know what you're doing.  You just have to take a 6 month course in BC. (just kidding tmorse.)
> 
> You just have to pay your $800 a year to the College of Regulated Opticians Of Kanada.  Otherwise known as the CROOK office.


I could do that. :D

----------


## Stormy

> In California you have to be ABO and NCLE to work there so I imagine that makes the pay a bit better.


My tool of choice is a butter knife....what say you?

----------


## optigrrl

My goodness - $65k/year???? I think that maybe less than 1% of managing opticians in AZ make that.

----------


## Nettie

Hi y'all!

I am still w/Costco, just not in Optical for the moment. In most states you start at $11.00 per hour unless you have an ABO or NCLE certification. If you have one you start at $11.50 and then get premuim pay.....$1 to $11 per hour more depending on your state.....once you get the 2nd license....and both have to be obtained within 3 years of being hired or you can no longer work in the Optical dept. Certain states like Nevada have a huge premium pay of up to $11 an hour MORE than what other states make because of their strict licensing requirements.  Managers start at about $55,000.

Less troubleshooting???? I don't know what you mean by that.

Fezz.....I can't believe you still remembered me! I feel so special!:D

----------


## Fezz

> Fezz.....I can't believe you still remembered me! I feel so special!:D



You are an Optiboarder AND you know the beauty of Eagles Mere-of course you are special!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## JobMan

to know what is right and not to do it is the worst cowardice
- Confucius
:cheers::cheers::cheers:[/quote]

----------


## Fezz

JobMan,

Welcome to Optiboard! Jump on in...the water is fine!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## bhess25

> JobMan,
> 
> Welcome to Optiboard! Jump on in...the water is fine!!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


 
and the beer is cold!!

welcome aboard!!

----------


## peregrinerose

> There is something wrong if an optometrist is making far less than 90K.


I'm making less than 90K!  Quite a bit less.  And there's nothing wrong.  The lowest paid ODs out there are the ones that are in employ by other private practice ODs, and that's how I work.  However, I have lots of freedom to set my own schedule, no business management issues, etc.  I'll sacrifice the pay to save the headaches!

----------


## tmorse

[quote=LandLord;223902]You don't have to know what you're doing. You just have to take a 6 month course in BC. (just kidding tmorse.) quote]

Actually we prefer that our students have no optical experience, as it is often difficult to break bad habits. And *correction...* , you have to *PASS* our 6-month course in BC.:bbg:

----------


## kws6000

[quote=peregrinerose;223998]I'm making less than 90K!  Quite a bit less.  And there's nothing wrong.  The lowest paid ODs out there are the ones that are in employ by other private practice ODs, and that's how I work.  However, I have lots of freedom to set my own schedule, no business management issues, etc.  I'll sacrifice the pay to save the headaches![/quot


I hope you are only working 2 days a week to be making so little.

----------


## peregrinerose

[quote=kws6000;224079]


> I'm making less than 90K! Quite a bit less. And there's nothing wrong. The lowest paid ODs out there are the ones that are in employ by other private practice ODs, and that's how I work. However, I have lots of freedom to set my own schedule, no business management issues, etc. I'll sacrifice the pay to save the headaches![/quot
> 
> 
> I hope you are only working 2 days a week to be making so little.


 
Nope, I am working 4.5 days a week.  What I make is about on par for private practice ODs employed by ODs in the area that I live.  If I worked in corporate optometry, I could make double my income, but prefer the freedom of private practice.  The cost of living here is also pretty low.

----------


## LandLord

[quote=peregrinerose;224082]


> Nope, I am working 4.5 days a week. What I make is about on par for private practice ODs employed by ODs in the area that I live. If I worked in corporate optometry, I could make double my income, but prefer the freedom of private practice. The cost of living here is also pretty low.


If you're happy, that's the main thing.  I know of a dentist in my area that was making over $500K and he was so miserable he gassed himself to death.

Look, a number is just a number.  If you're a female OD with an ophthalmologist husband and no kids, then, 50 grand is going to be plenty.

But if you're the main breadwinner and have 6 kids, it's going to be a very tight budget.

----------


## peregrinerose

[quote=LandLord;224116]


> If you're happy, that's the main thing.  I know of a dentist in my area that was making over $500K and he was so miserable he gassed himself to death.
> 
> Look, a number is just a number.  If you're a female OD with an ophthalmologist husband and no kids, then, 50 grand is going to be plenty.
> 
> But if you're the main breadwinner and have 6 kids, it's going to be a very tight budget.


LOL!!  Ophthalmologist husband!  I'm not insane.  I had a 'never date a doctor' policy.  Male docs tend to be horribly arrogant.  Bad enough dealing with them, I'd never live with one!! :p

Don't dentists have the highest suicide rate?

----------


## bhess25

[quote=peregrinerose;224134]


> LOL!! Ophthalmologist husband! I'm not insane. I had a 'never date a doctor' policy. Male docs tend to be horribly arrogant. Bad enough dealing with them, I'd never live with one!! :p
> 
> Don't dentists have the highest suicide rate?


 
I would date a doctor (of the female variety that is)...well she still has to look good...money and hot...now thats the perfect woman!!

was that out loud?

----------


## bhess25

[quote=peregrinerose;224134]


> Don't dentists have the highest suicide rate?


 
couldnt imagine why..the breath they have to take in sometimes...he was probably just trying to kill the smell...death was just a side effect.

----------


## NavyChief

Sounds pretty close to the Sam's I work at.

----------


## CathyO

Costco is opening up into area. I want to work there. I am well qualified and want to maximize my income potential. What is the best way to get a foot in?

----------


## LandLord

Meet with the Warehouse Director.

----------


## tmorse

> You don't have to know what you're doing.  You just have to take a 6 month course in BC. (just kidding tmorse.)
> 
> You just have to pay your $800 a year to the College of Regulated Opticians Of Kanada.  Otherwise known as the CROOK office.


No only do you have to _pass_ the 6-month opticianry course in BC, but you must then also pass two (2) very rigorous NACOR National competency exams to become registered as a licensed optician in Ontario.

----------


## Sphinxsmith

> Meet with the Warehouse Director.


Agreed, I have family that works for Costco for many, many years. Talk to the Warehouse manager or assistant manager. Income is pretty damn good, over time, and so are the benefits.
Feel free to ask if ya'll have any more questions, though keep in mind I've never worked optical for them, just front end and membership. 

CS

----------

